# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  New 'mysterious' frog species discovered in India's Western Ghats

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) February 13th, 2019 05:24 AM: New 'mysterious' frog species discovered in India's Western Ghats*

The new species were found after three years of extensive explorations in the Western Ghats.
*Full Article*

----------

